# Link to Old BBS for reference and past information



## Cotswolder

Go to  *OLD BBS* and you will be able to read past posts.


----------



## Cotswolder

*Old Thread*

If anyone would like a thread from the old BBS re-opening here please let me know and I will bring it over for continuation of discussion


----------

